# Naben und die Lager! Welche sind die Besten/Stabilsten?



## imu81 (27. September 2011)

Hallo erstmal!

Ich habe vor eine Nabe mal ein bisschen aufzupimpen! Ich wollte mir nämlich eine nicht all zu teure Nabe kaufen und die mit den Besten und stabilsten Kugel/Industrielager austauschen. 

Gibt es Naben die einfach Heftig gut sind, aber schlechte/billige Lager verbaut haben? Ich würde gern auf diese weise ein Laufrad bauen und dementsprechend aufwerten!

Gebt mir mal ein paar Beispiele von Guten Naben, wo ihr meint die Lager könnte man austauschen! Ihr wisst bestimmt, wir haben nicht alle genug Geld und manche wollen nicht immer für schiet ein haufen Geld bezahlen! (Das war Norddeutsch )

danke und grüsse

imu81


----------



## MarcoFibr (27. September 2011)

Novatec Naben !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imu81 (27. September 2011)

gibt es die mit Industrie und Kugellager? Ich hab da leider noch nie reingeguckt oder mich informiert.


----------



## imu81 (27. September 2011)

haben Kugellager gegenüber Industrielagern irgendeinen Vorteil?


----------



## Ketchyp (27. September 2011)

Ehm, du solltest dich wohl erstmal über die verschiedenen Begriffe informieren.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wälzlager


----------



## imu81 (27. September 2011)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> Ehm, du solltest dich wohl erstmal über die verschiedenen Begriffe informieren.
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wälzlager



beides ist richtig. Industrie, Walz, Gedichteteslager.

Gib mal bei google Industrielager ein, dann wirst du sehen dass das nicht Falsch ist.


----------



## Ketchyp (27. September 2011)

Der Begriff "Industrielager" gibts eigtl nur in der Fahrradbranche und bezeichnet einfach ein stinknormales Lager, welches im Normalfall ein Rillenkugellager mit einer beidseitigen Abdichtung (2RS) ist.
Der Satz "haben Kugellager gegenüber Industrielagern irgendeinen Vorteil? " gibt dementsprechend keinen bis wenig Sinn, da Kugellager auch wieder nur so ein umgangssprachlicher Überbegriff für Wälzlager ist, deren Wälzkörper eine Kugel ist. Somit fragst du also im Prinzip was der Vorteil von einem Rillenkugellager gegenüber zB einem Rillenkugellager ist.

Ums kurz zu machen:
Bau dir Keramiklager ein. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche gabs da mal einen französischen Test, war irgendwas mit 30% weniger Reibung oder so.


----------



## Berrrnd (27. September 2011)

ihr redet aneinander vorbei!

das war eher darauf bezogen dass mit kugellager und industrielager das gleiche gemeint sein kann.


----------



## evil_rider (27. September 2011)

richtig wäre rillenkugellager... industrielager ist nur für den gemeinen volksmund und ungefähr genau so korrekt wie "schraubenZIEHER" "glühBIRNE" etc.


----------



## imu81 (27. September 2011)

nein, ich meine damit das bis vor ein paar jahren in Fahrräder nur normale Kugellager verbaut wurden, also keine gedichteten und da man bis zu dem Zeitpunkt Kugellager sagte, kam irgendwann die sich nicht mit Maschinenbau oder sonst für eine Branche beschäfigt haben, wenn es ums Fahrrad ging das Wort Industrielager. Man wusste gleich das das die guten sind die besser Rollen und Stabiler sind und das die Kugeln nicht mehr beim aufmachen rausfallen konnen, weil man ja ab und zu wenn man sein Fahrrad repariert oder zugeguckt hat eine Kugel verschwand, weil man als kind die Kugeln so interessant fand.

zurück zur Frage.

welche Lager sind denn z. B die besten verarbeiteten und am hochwertigsten. Ich hab mal bei Novatec geguckt das da Kugellager 6001 oder 6901 verbaut werden. Die kosten bei ebay 4 Stück ca 3-7Euro und das ist günstig, wenn man bessere gedichtete Kugellager einbauen kann! Leider kenn ich noch nicht den unterschied! Ich weiss z. B. das es ABEC 5 oder 7 Kugellager gibt, wo 7 Leichtläufiger sein soll, dafür aber nicht so Stabil.


----------



## Berrrnd (27. September 2011)

warum sollen gedichtete lager besser als z.b. die lager in xtr naben sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketchyp (27. September 2011)

Er will wohl wissen was der Vorteil/Unterschied von "alten" konusgelagerten Naben gegenüber den neuen Naben mit "Industrielagern" ist.


----------



## imu81 (27. September 2011)

welche Lager sind bei XTR Naben denn verbaut? Ich will nämlich Läufräder bauen und versuche so bessere Läufräder aufzubauen. Ein bisschen tuning!


----------



## evil_rider (27. September 2011)

XTR und Saint kugellager sind qualitativ weit über dem, was du an rillenkugellagern bekommst.


----------



## imu81 (27. September 2011)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> Er will wohl wissen was der Vorteil/Unterschied von "alten" konusgelagerten Naben gegenüber den neuen Naben mit "Industrielagern" ist.



Ich glaube Shimano verbaut solche Lager immer noch bei ihren günstigen Naben wie Altus, Alivio.

Weiss jemand ob man in den Altus, oder Alivio Naben auch Industrielager reinpassen?


----------



## Deleted35614 (27. September 2011)

Auch ziemlich komisch und genauso hirnrissig:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=541349


----------



## imu81 (27. September 2011)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Auch ziemlich komisch und genauso hirnrissig:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=541349



Ok also komisch oder hirrissig. Weisst du wieviel Millionen Euro Shimano jedes Jahr an Gewinn macht durch den Verkauf ihrer Fahrradteile? Ich leider nicht, aber ich glaube es ist bestimmt nicht wenig. 
Und weisst du wieviel ein Normaler Arbeiter bei Shimano verdient, die Armen Leute davon, die eigentlich fast alle Arbeiten erledigen? Ich leider nicht, aber ich weiss das viele Firmen nicht gerade gute Löhne bezahlen. 
Wenn man nur bei 1000 Mitarbeitern 50 mehr bezahlen würde, würde das Ihr Gewinn nicht wirklich schmälern. Als hätten die nicht schon genug! Wenn du 20 Luxus Autos hast und eine Riesen Firma, 5 Villen und dein Geschäft läuft, was willst du dann noch mehr Geizen???? Meinst du das ist nicht komisch oder Hirnrissig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (27. September 2011)

Was hat das Ganze jetzt mit deinem Vorhaben zu tun?

Möchtest du Laufräder bauen und die Leute bei dir anstellen?

Du hast keinen Plan von Konuslager, Rillenkugellager und Wälzlager, bist aber auch ziemlich Beratungsresistent, wenn dich jemand aufklären möchte und das in mehreren Threads gleichzeitig, daß meinte ich mit hirnrissig und komisch, war aber nicht ganz glücklich von mir gewählt.


----------



## imu81 (27. September 2011)

weil Naben mit guten Industrielagern Teuer sind! Und Laufräder mit minderwertiger Qualität wie z. B. mit Altus Naben nicht von Hand gefertigt werden. Die Speichen Spannung ist nicht wirklich gut. Was würdet ihr denn machen um euer Geld zu verdienen, wenn ihr günstig aber gut Laufräder bauen wollt. Euer Buget lässt nur das zu und weil andere davon auch vielleicht was haben.


----------



## imu81 (27. September 2011)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Was hat das Ganze jetzt mit deinem Vorhaben zu tun?
> 
> Möchtest du Laufräder bauen und die Leute bei dir anstellen?
> 
> Du hast keinen Plan von Konuslager, Rillenkugellager und Wälzlager, bist aber auch ziemlich Beratungsresistent, wenn dich jemand aufklären möchte und das in mehreren Threads gleichzeitig, daß meinte ich mit hirnrissig und komisch, war aber nicht ganz glücklich von mir gewählt.



ja macht ja auch nix, bisschen hirnrissigkeit schadet nicht! was gibt es denn sonst noch zu wissen über Konuslager, Rillenkugellager und Wälzlager?? Sie sollen in die Nabe passen, eine lange lebensdauer haben, das wars. ich will die lager ja nicht heiraten oder mit ihnen schlafen!


----------



## Berrrnd (27. September 2011)

imu81 schrieb:


> Ich glaube Shimano verbaut solche Lager immer noch bei ihren günstigen Naben wie Altus, Alivio.
> 
> Weiss jemand ob man in den Altus, oder Alivio Naben auch Industrielager reinpassen?



shimano verbaut selbst bei xtr naben konuslager!


----------



## imu81 (27. September 2011)

oh man, meine Worte waren wohl zu hart. sorry leute.

Novatec ist ja von Messingschlager dem Lieferanten hier in Deutschland. Wusste ich ja garnicht. 
Und wie es aussieht braucht man Spezialwerkzeug um die Lager zu entfernen. Kann man das auch ohne Spezialwerkzeug, weil, dann bräuchte man ja für alle Naben das Spezial Werkzeug. Und es gibt vieeele Nabenhersteller. Oh man


----------



## imu81 (27. September 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> shimano verbaut selbst bei xtr naben konuslager!



Sind die Besser, weshalb die Shimano bei XTR verbaut?


----------



## norman68 (27. September 2011)

Shimano verbaut *NUR* Konusgelagertenaben und ja ich finde die viel besser und Langlebiger wie Naben mit Rillenkugellager. Meine alten XT-Naben von 1996 hatten weit über 30tkm gelaufen ohne das sie kaputt waren. Wurde nur ausgetauscht da der zweite Satz Felgen durchgebremst war. Doch da gehen die Meinungen genau so auseinander wie was ist das besser Auto, das bessere Bier, das...


----------



## imu81 (27. September 2011)

norman68 schrieb:


> Shimano verbaut *NUR* Konusgelagertenaben und ja ich finde die viel besser und Langlebiger wie Naben mit Rillenkugellager. Meine alten XT-Naben von 1996 hatten weit über 30tkm gelaufen ohne das sie kaputt waren. Wurde nur ausgetauscht da der zweite Satz Felgen durchgebremst war. Doch da gehen die Meinungen genau so auseinander wie was ist das besser Auto, das bessere Bier, das...



Ich hab da mal ein paar Fragen! Aus welchem Material sind die LX, XT, XTR usw. weshelb sie sich Preislich so sehr unterscheiden? Ich Frage, weil manchmal ist mir das nicht ganz klar! Wenn Shimano z. B. eine Alu Nabe aus Aluminium XXX produziert wie z. B. LX und die XT aus der Aluminium XXX also etwas fester ist als die LX Nabe. Ich glaube nicht das die Produktion wirklich teurer ist, oder das das hochwertigere Aluminium und soviel Teurer ist. Ich habe manchmal das Gefühl, ich weiss nicht ob ich mich nur täusche, aber irgendwie habe ich bei Shimano immer das Gefühl als werde man verarscht. Und die schönen Bilder zu den Naben für welchen Einsatz auch immer zeigen einen dann immer alles im shönsten Licht. Keine ahnung ob das stimmt, es ist ein gefühl von mir.


----------



## Sickgirl (27. September 2011)

Das Oberflächenfinish wird bei den teueren Naben immer besser.

Gucke dir mal so eine billige Nabe, die wird mir sehr hohen Vorschub schnell zerspant, da siehst du schon mit bloßen Auge die Drehriefen.

Die konuse werden auch besser verarbeiten und sicher in unterschiedlichen Materialqualitäten gefertig.

Bei der XTR zBps ist der Freilaufkörper aus Titan und nciht aus schnöden Stahl


----------



## Berrrnd (27. September 2011)

wenn du technisch hochwertige naben zu einem super preis haben möchtest, dann guck dich nach 975er xtr-naben um.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imu81 (27. September 2011)

hast du auch das Geld oder willst du es ausgeben für ein Laufrad das von Handgefertigt ist mit XTR Naben? 

Meine Idee ist, das ich Naben die nicht so gute Lager haben gegen bessere Austausche und die so Hochwertiger mache. Deshalb dachte ich da an Shimano Altus, Alivio, Acera, Deore, LX,XT. 

Wenn ich jetzt bei einer Deore Nabe die selben Lager wie von XTR einsetzte und die dann 10 teurer ist als normal, dann kannst du mit der Nabe bestimmt härtere Einsätze oder ein leiteren Lauf erwarten!


----------



## Erster_2010er (27. September 2011)

imu81 schrieb:


> Keine ahnung ob das stimmt, es ist ein gefühl von mir.


wenn man keine Ahnung hat:
 Erst mal umfassend informieren, auf der Seite des deutschen Shimano-Importeurs Paul Lange (-> googlen) sind sämtliche Unterlagen mit Konstruktionszeichnungen und Explosionszeichnungen einzusehen.

Das ist dringend angeraten. Wenn man der Ansicht ist dass man Konuslager gegen Rillenkugellager austauschen kann,
 zeigt man damit dass man von der Materie genau Nullkommanullnullnullnull Ahnung hat.

Normal macht man das *bevor* man in einem Internetforum einen Faden eröffnet und sich zum Gespött der User zu machen.

Geh weg!


----------



## imu81 (27. September 2011)

Warum nicht, wenn die Einbaumasse für ein Konus und Gedichteteslager gleich sind. In ein Golf 2 passen doch auch andere Motoren rein. Ich will die Nabe doch nicht vergewaltigen, was soll das gemecker?


----------



## Grog (27. September 2011)

Was n das hier fürn Blödsinn? 

Hier will einer Laufräder bauen, der Schwierigkeiten hat einen Mühlstein von einer Welle zu unterscheiden... 

Na dann gute Fahrt.

(Naja, jeder stellt mal solche Fragen irgendwann...)


----------



## Grog (27. September 2011)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Das Oberflächenfinish wird bei den teueren Naben immer besser.
> 
> Gucke dir mal so eine billige Nabe, die wird mir sehr hohen Vorschub schnell zerspant, da siehst du schon mit bloßen Auge die Drehriefen.
> 
> ...



Das machen die, weil Titan leichter ist, und das ist der einzige Grund. Stahl ist etwas schwerer, aber viel haltbarer.


----------



## imu81 (27. September 2011)

um ein Laufrad zu bauen musst du wissen wie man ein Laufrad richtig Eingespeicht wird und welche Hilfsmittel es dafür gibt um es noch stabiler zu machen. Und du musst das Zentrieren können, das kann man aber mit Geduld schnell lernen! Du musst dich nicht perfekt mit Naben auskennen. Aber guck ich hab doch schonmal den ersten Anfang gemacht und ich habe heute viel über Naben und Lager gelernt. Man darf doch wohl noch ausgefallene Ideen haben oder kritisch sein, oder ist das Verboten?


----------



## chaz (28. September 2011)

imu81 schrieb:


> Warum nicht, wenn die Einbaumasse für ein Konus und Gedichteteslager gleich sind.


Du hast echt nicht die leiseste Ahnung von den Unterschieden der verschiedenen Lager (von den Achsen mal ganz abgesehen)! Schau dir bei den diversen Herstellern mal ein paar Explosionszeichnungen an, dann schlafe mal darüber, dann schaue sie dir nochmal an und dann....wirf deine Idee in den Papierkorb.


----------



## Runterfahrer (28. September 2011)

So einen Zirkus habe ich noch nicht gelesen.  Ohne jedliches Fachwissen oder Erfahrung Naben umbauen wollen um damit bessere Laufräder zu bauen. 
Grundsätzlich:
Zum einen gibt es auf dem Markt genug Naben die hochwertig und preisgünstig zu bekommen sind.
Der Umbau von günstigen Naben auf teure hochwertige Lager (kosten Geld), kostet Zeit (die bezahlt werden will). Somit kostet dann eine billige Nabe genausoviel wie eine teure mit guten Lagern. Um es mal einfach aus zu drücken!
Somit ist allein schon der Ideen Ansatz für den A...sch.

Konus gelagerte Naben auf Industrielager umbauen... @Treadersteller: Hast du überhaupt schonmal Naben in der Hand gehabt und geöffnet? Wenn ja welche? Glaubst du ohne Erfahrung Laufräder bauen zu können die halten und hochwertig sind? Willst du das an Kunden probieren? Wenn ja viel Glück, wird nicht lange dauern. 
Wenn du Naben umbauen willst, mußt du dich perfekt damit auskennen. Alle Spezialwerzeuge haben und entsprechendes Fachwissen oder sogar eine Ausbildung in diesem Bereich bzw. angemessene Erfahrung.
Dein Denk- oder Ideenanssatz ist völlig aus der Luft gegriffen und kann nicht ernsthaft sein!


----------



## imu81 (28. September 2011)

ja bei Konusgelagerten Naben ist der Lager bereich ausgerundet weil die Kugeln da rollen müssen. ok da gebe ich euch recht, aber möglich ist es doch immer noch bessere Lager einzusetzten. Ich will doch keine Massenproduktion von Naben mit anderen Lagern. Ich dachte ich probier das mal in nächster Zeit aus und bin deshalb hierhergekommen um vielleicht von eurem Fachwissen zu profetieren.

Ich habe aber bei ebay ein Verkäufer von Lager gefunden, der genau dies auch anbietet. Er schreibt tauschen sie ihre alten Konuslager gegen Industrielager aus und sein motto ist nie mehr Wasser in den Naben und das man durch die Industrielager sein Fahrrad mit Hochdruckreiniger reinigen kann, weil gedichtet. So dumm war meine Idee also nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sickgirl (28. September 2011)

gib mal eienn link von deinem ebayverkäufer, glaube das erst wenn ich es selber lese.

Wenn du mit einem Hochdruckreiniger auf die Lager zieltst, drücke es doch genau so schnell das Wasser unter die Dichtungen.


----------



## flyingscot (28. September 2011)

Die gedichteten Industrielager sind auch nicht besser gedichtet, als die Konuslager von Shimano. Wasser unter Hochdruck kommt in beide Lager...

Und Austauschen kann man Konuslager nur teilweise, die innere Koni ist in der Nabe verpresst und es gibt sie gar nicht als Ersatzteil. Die Qualität dieser Koni entscheidet aber über die Qualität: Material, Härte und Oberflächengüte. Auch wenn du die Kugeln und äußere Koni ersetzt: der innere bleibt das schwächste Glied. Und den Austausch gegen Industrielager ist zwar mit viel Aufwand möglich, macht aber deshalb auch nur sehr wenig Sinn.


----------



## imu81 (28. September 2011)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Die gedichteten Industrielager sind auch nicht besser gedichtet, als die Konuslager von Shimano. Wasser unter Hochdruck kommt in beide Lager...
> 
> Und Austauschen kann man Konuslager nur teilweise, die innere Koni ist in der Nabe verpresst und es gibt sie gar nicht als Ersatzteil. Die Qualität dieser Koni entscheidet aber über die Qualität: Material, Härte und Oberflächengüte. Auch wenn du die Kugeln und äußere Koni ersetzt: der innere bleibt das schwächste Glied. Und den Austausch gegen Industrielager ist zwar mit viel Aufwand möglich, macht aber deshalb auch nur sehr wenig Sinn.



ja für dich vielleicht, aber nicht alle wollen ständig mit dem weltlichen Geschehen beschäftigt sein. wie heisst es so schön, gut ding hat weile! das ist ein Norddeutsches Sprichwort. Und der austausch ist mit ein paar Handgriffen getan, wenn du erstmal rausgefunden hast wie das funktioniert, das ist also nicht wahr das du sagst viel Aufwand. Willst du deine Fahrradteile immer nur bei Leuten kaufen, die garkein Aufwand mehr für die kleinen dinge machen/haben? In den kleinen Werkstätten die noch mit ruhe und sorgfalt arbeiten (mit Traditionellen Hilfsmitteln) findes du Leute die noch voll Ahnung von technik und reparieren haben. Heutzutage musst du alles neu kaufen.


----------



## flyingscot (28. September 2011)

Viel Aufwand: Es hat hier im Forum mal jemand eine Shimano-Nabe auf Industrielager umgebaut. Mit Einsatz einer Drehbank zum Ausdrehen des inneren Konus bzw. der nötigen Presspassung.

Wenn du das als "einfach" bezeichnest, dann los...

Ich beschränke mich normalerweise auf den klassischen Service, ich habe auch schon diverse Naben komplett zerlegt, Shimano, Hope, DT usw.. Aber umkonstruiert habe ich sie nicht...


----------



## imu81 (28. September 2011)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Viel Aufwand: Es hat hier im Forum mal jemand eine Shimano-Nabe auf Industrielager umgebaut. Mit Einsatz einer Drehbank zum Ausdrehen des inneren Konus bzw. der nötigen Presspassung.
> 
> Wenn du das als "einfach" bezeichnest, dann los...
> 
> Ich beschränke mich normalerweise auf den klassischen Service, ich habe auch schon diverse Naben komplett zerlegt, Shimano, Hope, DT usw.. Aber umkonstruiert habe ich sie nicht...



ich dachte du meinst nur Konus gegen Konus oder Industrie gegen Industrielager tauschen!


----------



## chaz (28. September 2011)

imu81 schrieb:


> So dumm war meine Idee also nicht.


Wetten das? Der große Aufwand für einen Umbau macht gar keinen Sinn. Kauf dir vernünftige Naben und fertig. Lager muss man bei fast jeder Nabe mal wechseln. Und die Geschichte mit dem Hochdruckreiniger ist ja mal totaler Quatsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piktogramm (28. September 2011)

Nur mal so, hochwertige Lager nach DIN bekommt man von HWG, INA/FAG, SKF, EZO die kosten online bereits pro StÃ¼ck und GrÃ¶Ãe 4-9â¬. Man braucht pro Nabensatz 6 dieser Lager. Ist also mal eben bei 50â¬ (inkl Versand) Aufpreis. Nur um Lager zu tauschen die bis zum Zeitpunkt des herumbastelns noch 1a funktioniert haben.

Oder aber du verbaust kostengÃ¼nstige Lager fÃ¼r nen Appel und nen Ei die im Zweifelsfall kein StÃ¼ck besser sind als die ersetzten. Klasse Ansatz!

Oder aber du nimmst einfach ein Satz XT Naben, lernst wie man bei denen die Konuslager richtig einstellst (Google ist dein Freund!) und baust damit auf.


Mal kurz zu Theoerie der Lagerauslegung. Neben QualitÃ¤t der LaufflÃ¤chen und des Materialeinsatzes sind vor allem die WÃ¤lzkÃ¶rper bzw. deren GrÃ¶Ãe ausschlaggebend. GrÃ¶Ãere WÃ¤lzkÃ¶rper bringen eine hÃ¶here Tragzahl mit sich und damit eine gesteigerte Lebensdauer. Shimano nutzt in den Konuslagern sehr groÃe Kugeln und erreicht so sehr hohe Tragzahlen. Die 0815 Rillenkugellager die in fast allen Naben verbaut werden besitzen wesentlich (!!) kleinere WÃ¤lzkÃ¶rper und damit auch geringere Tragzahlen.
Der Grund wieso die Shimano Lager verrecken ist daher meist immer, dass die Lager zu lose oder zu arg vorgespannt sind und/oder irgendwer hirnbefreit mitm Hochdruckreiniger drauf hÃ¤lt. Gegen Hochdruckreiniger hilft nur ein recht Ã¼ppiges Dichtungssystem welches vom Gewicht und Bauraum kaum in eine Nabe eines Fahrrades zu verbringen ist.

Der Ansatz irgendwelche Novatec Naben zu nehmen ist ansonsten ganz nett, aber wie gesagt, gute Lager kosten gutes Geld. Normal ist Anschaffungspreis der Naben + Lager dann so teuer, dass man gleich gescheite Naben hÃ¤tte kaufen kÃ¶nnen.


----------



## RetroRider (28. September 2011)

Du kannst es ja so machen wie die Arbeitgeber: Wenn du für 1,99 nirgendwo eine neuwertige Chris King Nabe bekommst, dann starte eine Meinungskampagne und behaupte, daß in Deutschland ein Chris-King-Naben-Mangel herrscht und die Politik dringend gefordert ist, geeignete Maßnahmen zu ergreifen.


----------



## siq (28. September 2011)

Ihr könnt jetzt aufhören. imu81 = Troll


----------



## on any sunday (28. September 2011)

Kann ich mir einen Billigkopf kaufen und das Einfachhirn aka imu81 gegen ein sogenanntes Industriehirn austauschen? Brauche ich dafür einen extra Synapsenzieher oder reicht ein einfacher Stammhirnabzieher. Bitte helft mir.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (28. September 2011)

Industrielager taugen nix. Sonst wären die schon viel früher erfunden worden. Ich   persönlich bin auch schon mit Industrielagern gefahren. Und ich muss sagen, die haben   mich überhaupt nicht überzeugt!

Industrielager sind halt schwerer, schwerfälliger und weniger verwindungssteif.   Wenn Industrielager von Leuten in Rennen gefahren werden, dann nur, weil sie das   von ihren Sponsoren vorgeschrieben bekommen.

Die Industrielager sind lediglich eine Sau, die von der Radindustrie und den  Fachzeitschriften durchs Dorf getrieben wird, um mal wieder kräftig  Umsatz zu machen.

Hier in Europa werden auch fast keine Industrielager verkauft. Weil die Leute   schlau sind und nicht auf alles reinfallen, was einem als super toll   angepriesen wird.

Aber du wirst sehen, in ca. 2 Jahren ist der ganze Spuk vorbei!

Hier im Forum wirst du allerdings einige Opfer finden, die sich ein Industrielager  aufschwätzen haben lassen. Die reden diese Technik jetzt natürlich   schön und machen einen auf Fanboys. 
Einfach nicht zuhören und ein Gleitlager kaufen.

@zum Thema

Es wäre von Vorteil wenn du dich in die Thematik der Lagerung von Achsen und Wellen einliest. Dazu gibt es massenweise Fachliteratur.


----------



## Someone84 (28. September 2011)

ach DER ist es, ja dann ist alles klar....


----------



## imu81 (28. September 2011)

Könnt ihr Laufräder bauen und Zentrieren eek und someone84?


----------



## imu81 (29. September 2011)

welcher Nabensatz ist qualitätiv besser?

Novatec X-Light MTB

oder

Erdmann AM-1 Carbon


----------



## Berrrnd (29. September 2011)

kauf dir hope pro 2 evo und gut.


----------

